# 7th Heresy APC. Month Three, December 2016.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And here's the quarter marker of the challenge!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Is this a double month or when is that, does that even happen anymore?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is November slot finished? Or is it wrapped up on the 5th of this month?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Probably gonna aim to get 10 stormboyz done this month. i'm on holiday with my missus family for the tail end of the month and they love watching me paint so i'll take em with me.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are gonna be a bear, be a grizzly! 3 years in a box, bout time for a lick of paint!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> Is this a double month or when is that, does that even happen anymore?


I was planning on running the Double Month in January, but if enough people want it, I'll do it as this month 



Oldman78 said:


> Is November slot finished? Or is it wrapped up on the 5th of this month?


It will be in about an hour.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I was planning on running the Double Month in January, but if enough people want it, I'll do it as this month


Jan would definitely be better. At least for me :grin2:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

DaisyDuke said:


> Jan would definitely be better. At least for me :grin2:


same for me XD


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea Jan makes more sense, after Christmas is done. Plus I may be getting a couple of new things for Xmas


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

January it remains!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugh. Eleven days in and I've not done a bean.

Guess this month will have to be a quick entry: a Protze Truck.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Edit: Hadn't put a before pic on here. Ooops.










/edit

Month 3 completed. Managed 10 stormboys before i go away for christmas. I guess that means i can take something else with me. The Nob, Zagstruk and right most stormboy were all completed ahead of time and so don't count, that's why there are 13 models in this shot.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, I've been painting more but as I need to get something in for the challenge... I'll probably add something else, but I can at least commit to doing this guy with a measure of certainty that I'll actually FINISH him :biggrin:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my b4. So far, I've got 10 done so will wait to see how many I get done towards the end of the month.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Eventually finished the truck.......











On top of that, I've based the FOO Team, Veteran Squad, Infantry Squad and repainted the StuG commander in reed green panzer denims instead of black.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Took it yesterday, done massive progress - tomorrow should be ready.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

And done:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Started painting it a few days ago after finishing it, Should be finished off tomorrow hopefully. 
But this month I'm painting my mounted wight king. Going to try and finish of the archers too.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Closing this on the 5th boys and girls 


January thread going up shortly as well.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I live for the 5th of every month now! The procrastinator in me is happy, or will be when he gets to it!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thank gods, my finished units are at home and I forgot to take a picture before leaving for my parents to celebrate new years :laugh2:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

All finished, really happy with him. 










I've ordered one of those new oval bases for him, so will get him based properly when it comes.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys, apologies but i've decided to drop out of the challenge this year. I just can't muster the drive to paint in the few hours a day that I get to myself anymore. Maybe in a few months i'll have it back but at the moment i'm focusing on my reading and lack the inspiration to really sit down and paint.


LotN


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hey guys, apologies but i've decided to drop out of the challenge this year. I just can't muster the drive to paint in the few hours a day that I get to myself anymore. Maybe in a few months i'll have it back but at the moment i'm focusing on my reading and lack the inspiration to really sit down and paint.
> 
> 
> LotN


I know that feeling pal, when the muse is not there, do not try and force it! See your work when you're back in the saddle!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for the poor pic, it is from my phone, I've just finished a night shift so hurriedly finished this guy, paint still wet on auto cannons, which were an absolute nightmare going together! Also no idea why picture is arse ways, and I don't really care cos I'm off to bed! Xoxo


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I actually got him done on time, but december 31 we were playing Apocalypse and I promptly forgot to put his picture up  Yes, he IS looking at you.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

VETERANS


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad pic, but here's the 9 kdk bloddletters I managed to finish over the festive period.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Shutting off in about an hour guys


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's December done!


----------

